# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  sony ericsson z1010

## maxi

السلام عليكم
اريد فتح شبكة هذا الجهاز
sony ericsson z1010
اذا امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## camcam

z3x-box

----------


## elghanaam

thank  youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------

